# Car Navigation Systems: Advice??



## Fincave (Apr 20, 2006)

Not sure where this topic actually fits it but anyway...

I am looking to buy a gps for my car and was wondering does anyone have any recommendations and experience of these things. I am looking for something that is easy to use, screen easily read and the bigger the better. Maps that I would need would be Finland and Scandinavia, an added bonus would be the whole of Europe. MP3 playback would be handy, especially if it can be done simultaneously while navigating. Ability to add POI's a necessity, text-to-speech is not very important. Route planning, especially via more than one point would come in handy. So far I have seen a few that warrant closer investigation, Becker 7934 traffic assist, Garmin Nüvi 350 and the entire tomtom series. I would like to keep the cost down to about 350 €. Any suggestions most welcome especially if someone has some first hand experience of the products mentioned.


----------



## bob1029 (Feb 26, 2007)

Well, Im not too familiar with them, but I know of one that can do everything you want to do. Its the new HP iPaq Travel Companion. http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/us/en/sm/WF05a/215348-215348-64929-314903-3329748-3263043.html

I would check that out.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

+1 TomTom. I wouldn't get too hung up over MP3 functionality. I think I'd prefre to get a seperate mp3 player, so that you can take it with you on trips where you won't need a gps, and if you want to go jogging, you won't have to strap your TomTom to your arm.


----------



## Fincave (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. I picked up a Garmin Nüvi 350 yesterday with the idea of using it for a few weeks, the store where I bought it have a 30 day no questions asked policy. I had been using my friends tomtom one for a couple of weeks so at least have something to compare the nüvi to. So far I do like the nüvi, the only negatives would be the keyboard, no possibilty of QWERTY, only ABCD. Also planning a route in advance is not possible and only one via can be added to your current route. Still have the tomtom so will compare both units and see if I end up keeping the nüvi, I think that I may very well keep it.


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

Just bought the Tomtom one xl-s. Extremely easy to use with widescreen format. Text to speech etc... It is wonderful. I got mine for $250 on sale at Car Toys on Black Monday. Regularly $400, I'm willing to be the sale is still on somewhere.


----------



## Fincave (Apr 20, 2006)

Ended up taking the Nuvi back and bought a Mio 320 which I am very happy with. Screen is very good in all light conditions, can add POI's which is important to me, not quite as easy to use as the Tomtom devices but not bad when you get used to the 'logic'. Paid 310€ for it a few months back and the price has now come down to about 250€, some things cannot be helped.

Darren: Enjoy the Tomtom, they are great to use and had the price been a bit better when I was shopping for a GPS then I would probably have gone for one. Thanks for the info anyway!


----------

